#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  英國男子精通狼語 可勸阻狼群攻擊家畜

## antic2007

研究狼行為的動物專家英國人肖恩·埃利斯，在過去的十幾年中與狼同吃同喝，他把自己變成了一個不折不扣的“狼人”，精通了獨一無二的狼語，甚至在狼群中用這些獨特的狼語保持著自己“王”的位置。在他的書《狼語》和《狼魂》中，他也把自己多年的研究展示給了狼群外的人類。美國《國家地理頻道》將他的故事拍成了紀錄片《狼群中的男人》。

　　肖恩·埃利斯堪稱一個狼癡，十幾年來，他的生活都是圍著狼轉。為研究狼，他到過美國艾達荷州、加拿大和歐洲等地。兩年半前，他更是在英國北得文的康比馬丁野生動物園內建立了一個野狼庇護所，還收養了三只遭棄養的幼狼，教它們“說話”和生存技能。他與狼群同吃同住，爭搶撕咬食物，體驗真正的“狼人”生活。
　　
　　肖恩的行為讓很多人不理解，甚至他的妻子也難以忍受他的做法，帶著他們的4個孩子離開了他。但他依然不忘為狼正名，他在接受采訪時說：“人們總以為狼是一種野蠻的生物，但事實上，如果你能成為它們中的一員你會發現它們是不會傷害你的。”
　　
　　通常生物學家都是通過觀察來了解某種動物的習性和脾氣，這種方法事實上只可能遠距離地觀察動物，而且很難真正融入。肖恩認為，現在的事實是大家對於狼的科學認識非常之少，生活在狼群中間，與狼朝夕相處直接溝通，分享它們的世界才能真正了解狼這種生物。
　　
　　在從北美洲回到英國之後，肖恩便進入一家動物園工作，並有機會學習與狼群直接溝通，盡管被圈養的狼已經失去不少野性。肖恩相信自己已經掌握了狼的語言，已經能夠通過身體姿勢、面部表情和發聲法與狼群進行交流，他還將自己的經曆寫進了《狼語》和《狼魂》兩部書中。肖恩相信，他可以利用自己的知識，充當人類和狼群之間的“大使”。通過使用狼群的交流方法，肖恩可以“說服”和鼓勵它們遠離某一處也許會和人類發生沖突的地區。在紀錄片中，攝影師就拍攝下了肖恩在波蘭試圖用自己的狼語知識“說服”和阻止狼群攻擊家畜的場景。
　　
狼的嗥叫聲最遠可傳16公裏，不同叫聲表達不同意願
　　肖恩抱著一只狼崽在它的耳邊低嚎了幾聲，小狼崽的耳朵微微豎起，過了幾秒鍾，它也開始嗥叫，讓自己的小腦袋朝後抬起……這一幕是肖恩在教他養育的狼崽如何與狼群的其它成員交流。這是美國《國家地理頻道》4月播出的紀錄片《狼群中的男人》》中的一個畫面。狼群中的交流有著非常複雜的系統，在肖恩的書中也只是展示了一些側面。
　　
　　如果狼群中有成員離開了大家的視線，狼通過嗥叫也能和它取得聯系。有時對手之間也會通過嗥叫避免爭斗，即使在幾英裏之外也能聽得到，在條件最佳時，可以達到10英裏(約16公裏)。狼們還喜歡走到更高的位置以便讓自己的聲音傳得更遠。群狼還會站成半圓形，讓它們的聲音向不同的方向傳播。
　　
　　狼群的成員總會發出不同的嗥叫，表達自己的意願。防禦的嗥叫聲調低，這讓對手感到氣餒；定位嗥叫聲調更高一些，這是為了鼓舞士氣；而連續延長的嗥叫是為了得到對方的回應。根據對方回應的聲音，發出嗥叫的狼還會提高聲調或者降低聲調表示自己鼓舞或者氣餒的情緒。
　　
收養三只狼崽，嗥叫教育從娃娃抓起
　　嗥叫聲的方法必須在狼崽很小的時候就教給它們。肖恩收養的三只狼崽分別被稱為塔馬斯卡、亞納和馬提斯，肖恩成為它們的“狼爸”後，通過自己多年的經驗，教會三個“孩子”嗥叫的本事，這是他給這三個孩子上的第一堂課。
　　
　　肖恩說：“我給它們上的第一堂課就是學習如何定位嗥叫———這是一種很高亢的叫聲———它讓狼崽們明白，無論他們在哪兒，如果聽到這種叫聲，他們就必須盡快回到我身邊。”
　　
　　塔瑪斯卡對叫聲特別有天賦，說起它肖恩甚至會不禁流露出父親的驕傲，他說：“如果遇上麻煩或者受傷了，塔瑪斯卡的叫聲聽上去就像一個大孩子。然後它盡可能快地飛奔向我，這時我會把它抱起來，將它放在我的脖子下，給它以溫暖。”溫暖是肖恩與狼交流的一種方式，以此告訴它們，一切正常，不用驚慌。
　　
狼群等級森嚴，不同叫聲顯示不同身份地位
　　肖恩在與狼的朝夕相處中發現，狼群中等級非常分明，處在不同地位的狼要靠不同的叫聲確定自己的身份地位。頭狼被稱為“阿爾法”(希臘字母第二個)，它們的叫聲聲調一般比較低，這是它們在狼群中地位高的標志。它們的叫聲會短期持續，然後有短暫的停頓，聽聽是否有回應，這樣再決定整個狼群是否需要停一下，或者繼續前進。
　　
　　頭狼不會第一個發出嗥叫，如果頭狼決定狼群需要延長叫聲，它們將通過反複的長而深的嗥叫鼓勵狼群延長叫聲；如果它們想讓狼群停下來，就會重複兩聲或者三聲連續的嗥叫，這會立刻起到效果。
　　
　　在狼群中，頭狼之下的是貝它(希臘字母第二個)，它們的叫聲通常是聲調中低，不能像頭狼那樣低沉，但是要比其他的成員低。它們的叫聲長度也是頭狼的三到四倍，要增加狼群的氣勢並延續狼群的聲音。
　　
　　處在中間階層的狼，它們必須幻想出家族成員的數量比實際要多很多，因此它們常常使用多種叫聲，比如犬吠或者狂吠，這樣讓鄰近的狼群以為很難確定它們的實際數量。
　　
　　處在最後的狼被稱為歐米伽(希臘字母最後一個)，它們在狼群中負責防禦。它們的叫聲是最和諧的聲音，可以達到高音和低音。在增加狼群聲音協調的同時，還能幫助狼群在禦敵是保持鎮定。
　　
　　與狼共同的生活，肖恩已經通過自己的經驗讓自己變成了領導者，在紀錄片中，肖恩和狼群爭搶一只剛被殺死的鹿，他匍匐在地和狼群擠在一起，一邊撕咬血淋淋的鹿肉，一邊沖企圖分食的狼發出警告性的低吼，以確立自己在狼群中的領導地位。

----------


## 迷思

有點難相信，
不過這表示人類還是有辦法和狼群溝通的呀。
這樣說起來狼語好像沒有人類的語言這般完整(因為沒必要)，
所以他是怎麼勸阻狼群攻擊家畜的?威嚇?

----------


## MINE

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5rN1m2nJzk[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlGZthogIdY[/youtube]

其他相關報導:
http://tech.tom.com/2007-04-10/04BF/08247043.html[/youtube]

國家地理頻道網站:
http://channel.nationalgeographic.co...ng-wolves-2926

----------


## 許狼中將

這個人的節目中將有在電視上看過！
中將大概只能用〝偉大〞來形容他啦！
中將的爸爸有跟我一起看那個節目他說…
︰『這個工作挺適合你的，你以後可以嘗試看看！』
如果情況許可的話…中將也會來幹這行！

----------


## 狩者

影片中的狼好可愛喔(大悅
這人真是太偉大啦.....
說到生吃鹿肉 本狼可能沒輒(獸化後可能就變超愛吃
(但本狼會吸自己的血(自殘？)
偉大.....希望以後看到的動物星球頻道 那個人變許狼中將
期待中......

----------


## 皓牙

我想做這種工作的人
 一定很有耐心與愛心
我真的很佩服那個人耶
能愛狼愛到連妻兒都不管
而且在與狼生活長達十多年之間
還細心觀察狼群們的語言、動作與表達的涵義

----------


## 阿翔

0.0
和狼一起生活？
真是超High的XDDDD！
很羨慕他啊…
好吧！
翔就以和狼一起生活為目標吧><
*（拖出去！）*

----------


## antic2007

我覺得他應該和狼有一種共鳴和同理之心 , 致使他熱於在狼方面的研究 , 而且有可能他的對自然的感應仍未消失呢! 很難得 !

----------


## 狼嚎

激歡樂啊ˊˇˋ

或許寫《狼兄弟》的作者該去請教這位精通狼語的大師了~

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

噢噢噢~!!!!

這傢伙真是太太太太偉大了！

他拉近了狼與人的距離,

證明了狼與人也能單純的交朋友、共同生活

期待下一位能跟狼一起生活的會是狼版的獸友阿......

----------


## u6ie

> 激歡樂啊ˊˇˋ
> 
> 或許寫《狼兄弟》的作者該去請教這位精通狼語的大師了~


說的也是呢~如果米雪兒也去學學狼語~
那麼寫出來的作品或許會更貼近狼的生活>ˇ<

----------


## 月下白狐

距離“與狼共舞”的日子不遠  :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## 蒼心

這個人實在是太偉大了~

或許有很多的人不能明白他在做什麼,可是,他依然堅持自己的夢~~

太感動了~~~(淚奔~)

他又出書嗎??

趕快去找找~~(跑去博客來~)

----------


## 則

實在太厲害了...

可以通狼語

相信不用言語表達

肢體也能讓動物得到解答

----------


## 銀祤

真是超厲害的啦0口0!!!
小狼我也來去學學狼語言好了...XD!

----------


## ALEX

哇真是
真是不可思議
那個人也真厲害

"公裏"?
"公里"!

----------

